# Holiday Inn Club Vacations at Orange Lake Resort - West, East, etc Village



## Arb (Jan 18, 2009)

I need help -- advice and info.
First, is ALL of Orange Lake now Holiday Inn?
Next: is there any advantge to staying in one or another of the "directional" Orange Lakes?


----------



## EvelynK72 (Jan 18, 2009)

A quick search of the discussion board using the term "Orange Lake" reveals a whole lot of posts regarding this resort. Here are two that describe the various areas:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84134&highlight=orange+lake


http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76313&highlight=orange+lake


And here is a link that describes a back route to Disney:


http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=579492&postcount=8




There were lots of other posts that may suit your own needs and questions, so I'd suggest running a search and scanning the topics.


----------



## Arb (Jan 18, 2009)

*I did search*

Actuallly, I did search before I asked.
Thanks for the links, though.
I'm still wonderng about the Holiday Inn connection. Did HI take over everything at Orange Lake?

Also, I'm wondering whether Holiday Inn took over the Marriott Panama City Legends property!


----------



## bccash63 (Jan 18, 2009)

I noticed the Holiday Inn at Orange Lake also when I was on RCI and wondered the same thing.  Even Lake Geneva here is WI now says Holiday Inn Orange Lake at Lake Geneva.  Dawn


----------



## scooooter (Jan 18, 2009)

They are calling it a "Strategic Alliance".  you can read about it here:

http://orangelake.com/quick_links/press_IHG_OLCC.html


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2009)

Arb said:


> Also, I'm wondering whether Holiday Inn took over the Marriott Panama City Legends property!



Holiday Inn has nothing to do with Marriott's Legends in Panama City Beach.  Holiday Inn has affiliated with Orange Lake Resort which owns some timeshare condos on the grounds of the Marriott hotel in PCB.  

Steve


----------



## gjw007 (Jan 19, 2009)

The easiest way to think of it as the Global Access program became Holiday Inn Vacation Club.


----------

